# cloud based gaminig 2



## ruffneck23 (Nov 9, 2018)

Right , il try again with my actual account 

So , I have discovered ' Blade - Shadow pc ' , link below,

Basically a virtual machine windows 10 with a gtx1080 , 12 GB DDR4, an 8 core Xeon processor and 256 gb ssd, with a gig connection.

you have to have a decent internet connection, but so far so good, plying GVA V online and off at 1440p dsr and getting 60 fps , downloaded all 80gb of it to my steam in less than 20 mins.

Shadow of the tomb raider at 1080p ultra , 70 fps.

Im not a re-seller, it costs £26 odd a month but if you cant afford a gaming rig and have a good connection it might be worth it, be warned it does take 5-6 days to activate after signing up.

also it works with ps4 and xbox controllers

Shadow - Support


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 24, 2018)

ok , although it seems like no one is interested in this, i really have to recommend, after a bit of faffing, i managed to install the google play store on my amazon fire 10 , and through that was able to install the shadaow client.

Im now playing GTA with a ps4 controller on the tablet, apparently any phone / device that you can install the client on it will work ( I know an ios app is in beta atm )

I really cant recommend this enough if you have a decent internet connection and havent got a decent gaming rig , also i do have a referal code that gets both you and me £10 off a month , but this isnt why im recommending it


----------



## Supine (Nov 24, 2018)

What's your Internet connection like?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 24, 2018)

I've got a 200Mb/s connection, currently with virgin , but through the client it varys between 20-50Mb/s but works really well, you can set the compression rating from 5Mb/s upwards.


I can also confirm ps4 wired and wireless controllers work as well as a wired xbox360 controller.

I will say using a tablet it weird as you have to use a virtual keyboard , but got my head around that easily


----------



## NoXion (Nov 25, 2018)

Nope, I'd still rather save the money for upgrading my current gaming rig instead, which I managed to save enough money to acquire in the first place, despite having a minimum-wage job with crap hours. I can't say I'm thrilled with the idea of relying on the cloud hype to do my gaming. Plus it means that you can't do any gaming on this fancy cloud-powered rig if your internet goes down. Cool, I guess? Not really.

Even if one is starting out from scratch, I would still recommend actually buying and owning the hardware for yourself over this kind of service. One of the best parts of owning a PC is that the user has the greatest control over their hardware and software, compared to any other platform you could care to name. You don't have to buy the super-duper expensive shit to start with, if you select the right case and motherboard you can start with a more basic set of cheaper components, which you can then upgrade in a piecemeal fashion. This is perfectly achievable if you can afford to set aside £26 a month.

Services like these resemble all those modern consoles that make you use precious storage space to download and install massive multi-gigabyte games, they completely miss the point of what makes the platforms in question great.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 25, 2018)

Shame you feel like that , it's working well for me at the moment until I  can afford a top end gfx card , but horses for courses.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 19, 2019)

still loving my shadow 

However here is googles offering

Google announces Stadia, a game streaming service 'for everyone' | PC Gamer


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 19, 2019)

Google Stadia's specs and latency revealed | PC Gamer


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm a very casual gamer these days and don't get much chance to game. In the past I'd have totally dismissed this, liked owning the PC and had shit Internet connections due to where Iived. 

Now I've got 200 meg fibre and can't justify new CPU, Motherboard, Ram and graphics cars when the system mauvais sent my way is still storming every other need we have.

I'd be intrested I guess. Maybe even better with tired pricing based on how much you use it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 15, 2019)

looks like netfilx are going to be getting in on it :
Netflix hints at major video game announcements after confirming it will be at E3


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 16, 2019)

Engadget is now a part of Oath

click on the link for the article


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 5, 2020)

update : Geforce NOW has now been officially released at £4.99 a month for founders at the min, but the new thing is that it has steam integration so if you already own the games you should be able to play them on shitty devices , although only at 1080p at the moment.

This is a tenner cheaper than shadows basic boost package , which is essentially a win 10 pc with a gtx 1080 , 12gb ram and a quad core 2.5gz processor.

Shadows is coming under some stick as they announced new tiers in October  that include a RTX TITAN , 32 GB ram and a 6 core 4gz processor for £39.99 a month , due to be out in FEB but have now been delayed until who knows, for all but a small amount of people.

I've signed up for geforce now and will test it later and give some feedback.


----------



## bemused (Mar 16, 2020)

I've got Stadia it has worked flawlessly on my Virgin internet and I get good results over public wifi. It just lacks games library.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 16, 2020)

bemused said:


> I've got Stadia it has worked flawlessly on my Virgin internet and I get good results over public wifi. It just lacks games library.



Increasingly. Seems games companies are not down with it and are pulling their titles.


----------



## bemused (Mar 16, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Increasingly. Seems games companies are not down with it and are pulling their titles.



That's the Nvidia GeForce Now service where the issue appears to be publishers and Nvidia not reaching a commercial agreement.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 16, 2020)

bemused said:


> That's the Nvidia GeForce Now service where the issue appears to be publishers and Nvidia not reaching a commercial agreement.



My bad


----------



## bemused (Mar 16, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> My bad



To be fair the cloud gaming landscape is a bit foggy.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2021)

Geforce Now is getting a new upgraded tier, using RTX 3080's and will stream up to 1440p with Ray tracing at 120hz (or even 4k at 60hz if you have an Nvidia shield.)

It works out about 15 quid a month but if you cant get a GFX card at a decent price and already have a few games (also if you have an ubisoft plus account it works with all of those games.)

I signed up for it ages ago and just got an email about the billing so will report back next week with my findings. I might even try and find a cheap shield and it works well with my shadow I have heard.


----------

